

Ask HN: Do you want a free Mobile UI Designer? - RobSim

Hi HN,<p>I'm a young mobile/web designer who is looking for an interesting project or two to work on. What do I want in return? Feedback and recognition. That's it. If my work is shit, I'd expect you to tell me. I don't want to waste your time, don't waste mine by skirting around potential issues. Sound interesting? Read on.<p>What you get:
Free as in beer work. No, I don't have a specific number of hours per week that I can dedicate to this, as I'm a student. Don't ask me for an estimate. I just won't answer.<p>What you have to do:
Convince me why I should work with you instead of everyone else. Have something that is going to change the world? Tell me why.<p>Now, since you know nothing about me, here are some links you should check out if you're interested:
Homepage - http://robs.im
Dribbble - http://dribbble.com/RobSim
Email - me (at) homepage
======
amartucci7
Just sent you an email. I liked what I saw on Dribble and think if we worked
together it could definitely be mutually beneficial.

